# Luxating Patella Surgery Experience Part 1



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all,

One member suggested that I post what I learned and wished I could have taken back with my nine-month old mini-poodle's luxating patella diagnosis, surgery and now, recovery.

I am a first-time pet owner. Up until now, I could barely keep a plant alive. So, I guess it would stand to reason the puppy I bring home would have "challenges" very early in life.

Some of what I learned through this ordeal--and yes, it is an ordeal--has been learned the hard way due to my ignorance of the breed and the fact I didn't demand more from the breeder I chose. Some of what I learned was literally sanity saving information through the kind suggestions and positive thoughts from members of this board. 

If you are considering a mini-poodle or have one and think your pup may have luxating patella (or trick knee), what I learned may be of some benefit.

*Considering a mini-poodle?*

I chose a mini-poodle because friends had them and I was in love with their intelligence, playfulness and size. Shame on me, I didn't read about the "common health issues." If I had, I would have met the breeder armed with a list of questions.

Ask the breeder if genetic tests have been done on the breeding dogs regarding luxating patella and other genetic structure issues. Don't do what I did and believe the breeder when she said her line has never had a problem. A successful yesterday doesn't guarantee a successful future.
If the breeder can't prove genetic test results, make sure the breeder supplies you with a comprehensive health and wellness "guarantee". Make sure that guarantee includes paying for all costs related to surgery for a genetic condition.

Make sure you talk or email with past customers. Find out if there were on-going health issues.

Consider puppy pet insurance. There are a couple of plans that will pay for luxating patella surgery. The plans are expensive but if you fall in love with a puppy whos origins you don't know, it may be a good option. My understanding is this condition will often show up (skip stepping or manual manipulation by the vet) in the first 7-8 months. So, a $35 a month policy for a year may not seem like a huge expense when the surgery can run you north of $2,500 for one leg. But read the fine print. Pet insurance companies know the potential health issues of every breed. As an aside, I chose not to buy puppy pet insurance because I balked at the monthly cost. Now, with Kili's condition, she would be denied reimbursement for future LP surgery on her left leg.

The bottom line: Had I met that breeder with the right information, I wouldn't have chosen from her litter. That sounds harsh especially since Kili is a wonderful little puppy but the bottom line is there are plenty of responsible breeders out there who should get our business--and the irresponsible ones shouldn't be allowed to continue "doing business as usual."


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your experience. 

This should be pinned and read by all puppy seekers.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*irbsad:* Thank you for responding to my suggestion to post about your experience! While the hardship you and Kili faced cannot be undone, your post may well help others avoid a similar experience. I am so sorry your entry into dog ownership and poodles got off to such a rough start. It's clear you and Kili belong together. She's fortunate to be yours. You've proven yourself to be a kind, devoted, resourceful owner, one any dog would be lucky to have. Wish you and Kili the best going forward!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent post - as are the other posts in the series.


----------

